# Low Carb Diet ideas



## ann peterson (Apr 5, 2010)

Here at work we're all on low carb diets.  Anyone have any good reciepes for low carb diets?


A Peterson


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2010)

SO is low carbing again.  I hate it but get dragged in as I don't want to cook two different meals every night.  I know I could cook a carb for myself but that just tortures my sweetheart.

I generally combine a meat and different low or lower carb veggies.  I try to use different flavors to provide variety.  I stir-fry with asparagus (cheap this time of year) spinach, mushrooms, etc.   I can flavor with taco seasoning, Italian seasonings, Asian flavors, etc.

We also use Dreamfields low carb pastas on occasion.  SO uses low carb pitas and Glucerna breakfast cereal.

I also cook a couple of pounds of bacon at one time and freeze it.  That way she can pull out a couple of strips to make a meal whenever.  It's also there for me.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 6, 2010)

When I go on a lo carb diet,it is usually to try to lose a few pounds only. I just cut out the "white stuff" for awhile and then try to remember to use portion control. That is really key on any diet. I had a friend who thought she could eat all the fat she wanted, i.e. a pound of bacon at a time. Not healthy at all, not to mention crazy.I have never gone full Adkins or any other and still lose the weight I want to.

Also, don't forget exercise. It is also key to any weight loss program.


----------



## mexican mama (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this one from the Food network
Low Carb Mexican : Low Carb and Lovin' It : Food Network

this one too is good information
http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/lowcarbmexican/a/lowcarbmex.htm


----------



## Selkie (Apr 6, 2010)

Lindalou beat me to it... 

She's right, particularly about cutting out most (but not all) of the "white stuff" - flour, rice, sugar, milk, fat, shortening...

And for those with weak will power (myself included at times ),
"No white at night!" is easier, meaning none of the "white stuff" after 4:00 p.m. until the next morning. I don't claim to know the details, but a nurse told me it has something to do with digesting carbs differently as we sleep.


----------



## licia (Apr 6, 2010)

Such good information so early in the morning.  I need to lose a few pounds so will try this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## A cup of tea (Apr 6, 2010)

I would suggest incorporating as much beans, lentils and peas as possible in your diet too. You can use quinoa in salads, which is full of protein and really versatile. For snacking, hummus and carrots is a great combination.


----------



## thecallofktulu89 (May 10, 2010)

*Low Carb Meals Plan for 7 Days
* 
The following sample of low carb diet menus are examples of what you can   eat for 7 days while on low carb diet. You can repeat for two weeks or  more to  kick off your induction phase. The low carb meals plan aims to keep the  intake  of carb to 20 grams or less per day to get your body into Ketosis, while  having  a large variety of nutritious, nutrient-dense, foods.  ​ 


 ​ ​ *Monday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*Two egg omelet with sausage and  roasted red peppers 	​
 *Lunch
*Reuben sandwich (corned beef,  Swiss  	cheese and sauerkraut) on one slice low carb bread
	Green salad with low carb dressing​
 *Dinner
*Grilled chicken breast
	Steamed asparagus and yellow squash
	Mixed salad with vinaigrette or low carb dressing​
 *Snack
*Celery sticks with low carb dip​
 *Tuesday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*Two poached eggs  	with smoked salmon in cream  	dill sauce, and half small tomato​
 *Lunch
*Grilled beef patty
	Steamed broccoli and cauliflower
	Mixed green salad with olive oil & balsamic vinaigrette*



*​
 *Dinner
*Roast chicken with herbs
	Broccoli with parmesan curls
	Endive and radish salad with vinaigrette​
 *Snack
*Red pepper sticks with low carb  dip​
 *Wednesday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*One low carb muffin and one  hard-boiled egg 	​
 *Lunch
*Cobb salad (avocado, tomato,  chicken,  	hard-boiled egg, blue cheese and bacon over lettuce)  	with olive and balsamic vinaigrette​
 *Dinner
*Salmon with Steel’s Wasabi  Teriyaki  	sauce 
	Steamed green beans with sesame oil
	Cabbage slaw with low carb Cole Slaw dressing​
 *Snack
*Olives and Cheddar cubes​
 *Thursday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*Two scrambled eggs with two  slices of bacon  	and one slice of low carb bread​
 *Lunch
*Shrimp salad over lettuce and  tomato  	slices with 	low carb dressing​
 *Dinner
*Broiled lamb chops
	Swiss chard with garlic and olive oil
	Mixed green salad with olive oil and balsamic vinaigrette​
 *Snack
*Atkins Advantage shake​
 *Friday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*Two low carb pancakes with low  carb syrup  	and three turkey sausages​
 *Lunch
*Large tossed salad with tuna,  	tomatoes and 	low carb dressing​
 *Dinner
*Roasted pork tenderloin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	Sautéed spinach and red peppers​
 *Snack
*Stallone high protein low carb  	pudding​
 *Saturday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*One low carb muffin and two  slices of  	Cheddar cheese​
 *Lunch
*Steak and pepper fajitas on low  carb  	tortilla
	Romaine and avocado salad with Olivado Avocado oil and lemon​
 *Dinner
*Grilled tuna with spice rub
	Zucchini and mushrooms skewers​
 *Snack
*Atkins Advantage bar​
 *Sunday*​ 

 * 	Breakfast
*Poached egg on one slice low  carb  	bread, two tomato slices and two slices Cheddar cheese ​
 *Lunch
*Chef Salad (roast turkey,  cheese, red  	onion and sliced tomatoes over romaine) with 	olive and balsamic vinaigrette​
 *Dinner
*Turkey meatloaf
	Green bean, snow pea and pepper medley​
 *Snack
*Olives and Cheddar cubes​
​


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2010)

A cup of tea said:


> I would suggest incorporating as much beans, lentils and peas as possible in your diet too. You can use quinoa in salads, which is full of protein and really versatile. For snacking, hummus and carrots is a great combination.



Beans, lentils and peas are very *high *in carbs.  Those must be avoided.

Also, as much as I love bacon and high fat protien, it should be eaten with caution.  I've been on a low carb diet for three months and have lost 30 lbs and 13 inches over all.  I've also been taking Green Tea tablets and have noticed I've yet to hit the dreaded plateau of weight loss I've always encountered in the past.
Maybe there really is something about the Green Tea being a boost to metabulism ?


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2010)

ann peterson said:


> Here at work we're all on low carb diets.  Anyone have any good reciepes for low carb diets?
> 
> 
> A Peterson



Here's a recipe I posted recently.....http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/sweet-n-sour-sausage-cabbage-soup-64489.html


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2010)

If you are going to eat low carb, I would recommend informing yourself about the Glycemic Index. This is an excellent resource and has lists for you of low GI foods. It also has a specific carb list. 

And here is a site that has lists of low carb foods and a menu plan. Just scroll on through.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2010)

Here's another one.....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html#post895509


----------



## frozenstar (May 11, 2010)

Been thinking about doing a diet plan as well... those recipes are indeed very helpful!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 11, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> I had a friend who thought she could eat all the fat she wanted, i.e. a pound of bacon at a time. Not healthy at all, not to mention crazy.I have never gone full Adkins or any other and still lose the weight I want to.[ QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, it's a misconception that the Atkins Diet allows you to eat "a pound of bacon at a time", although the original & earlier editions did allow for more fats than are generally considered healthy. The current program, via the book Atkins for Life (definitely a worthwhile read!), is extremely healthy, varied, & you DO lose weight on it without feeling deprived or having to struggle to cook/comply with it. Both hubby & I (hubby in particular) lost quite a bit of weight utilizing it.


----------

